# MIami, a world class city?



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

People should also drop the old Miami image of the 80's and 90's. Miami is not the drug capital like it was, things have changed. Crime has dropped since the 80's and today the city doesnt even rank as one of the most dangerous anymore while in the 80's it was the murder capital of america. The movies and tv shows don't tell much truth about Miami anymore. Miami Vice was a hit in the 80's for a reason, Miami really was a dangerous drug infested city. Today drug is imported through different places now, Miami is not relevent with drugs anymore. Crime while not idealy low is not what alot of people percieve, its dropped consistently for 2 decades now. And the 3rd world trash is just that trash.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

hes right the current drug infested city in america is san diego thats why tijuana,mx is increasing in murder rate and drug battles all because of san diego.


----------

